
Russian agents allegedly used Bitcoin to fund the DNC hack - doener
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/611648/russian-agents-allegedly-used-bitcoin-to-fund-the-dnc-hack/
======
ggm
_Bitcoin is not anonymous! Using clues from outside the internet, which the
Mueller team clearly had, it’s quite possible to follow the money on the
blockchain and root out individuals behind the transactions_

This is the golden moment. If this really is true, then in shifting funds from
one wallet to another, they've outed a huge circuit of people. I don't think
this is entirely like "all money in circulation has cocaine on it" -the
linkages feel to me like ones which would identify key players really quickly.

Also, if somebody leaks even one of the hashes, we can all check/validate the
chain surely?

